# be aware of forum member alexxx



## radical351 (May 7, 2013)

this is where this started
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=84&t=14336

i shipped a package out on 4 -4 -13 and the package has been sitting since 4-11-13 at ups waiting for him to pick it up.
you can go to ups.com and look for yourself


1z54319w6886151510 was the original number and it was issued an alternative number. (return to sender)
ups.com

alexxx didnt hold up his end of the deal.he repeatedly said he would go get the package and never ever did. 

TO ALL FORUM MEMBERS PLEASE REFRAIN FROM DOING ANY KIND OF BUSINESS WITH ALEXXX

ray


----------



## kkmonte (May 7, 2013)

Least the magnets are coming back to you?


----------



## alexxx (May 8, 2013)

Been a few days since I have digged into the forum.
A friend told me that there was a post a should check...

well, this is not as interesting as I tought.

First, instead of crying here you should have called me, you have my phone number.
You might think it's a good idea to post here, but I may end up losing some good business for a deal that would have been easy to settle smoothly.

You shipped using ups, that means about 75$ broker fees on my end (plus the excessive shipping charges I offered to pay myself, that's ok)
I decided to clear the package myself with local customs to save these excessive fees.

Unfortunately, Canadian customs (like any other customs in the world) are not going to let it go trough without proper documentation.

The sad part is just that a last name was missing on the packing slip to clear it. Only the name "Alex" was not sufficient to clear it as an individual, and it was not possible for me clear it via my company to claim back the taxes since the company name was simply not on the documentation.

This is something that both of us did not know. If we knew, either we would have chosen a different shipping company, or made the documentation correctly for me to clear the package.

so, yeah, nice post... what do you want me to do ?

On my end, I believe that we should separate the losses on this one, since it's not more your fault than mine. But on another hand I would prefer for my clients / customers to be happy at the end of a deal for repeated business. (I still want those magnets btw). So, I will gladly cover your losses on the shipping charges and if you still wish to sell these magnets I will still buy them according to the agreement we had in the first place. (please no ups)

again, this post was not needed, and I find it very sad that you did not called me to resolve this prior to posting... I'm not going anywhere, not hiding and I'm "easy"...

Alex


----------



## grance (May 8, 2013)

USPS iternational flat rate boxs seem to work i sent some stuff to canada it was 20 bucks and no hassles on my end I dont know about the reciveing side of it


----------



## Claudie (May 8, 2013)

I think we need a time limit on editing posts. If there is a mistake, surely it can be corrected in an hour after posting. When members edit a post a day, two days, or a month later, it can change the whole meaning of the thread. It can be confusing. :|


----------



## rusty (May 8, 2013)

grance said:


> USPS iternational flat rate boxs seem to work i sent some stuff to canada it was 20 bucks and no hassles on my end I dont know about the reciveing side of it




USPS is reasonably quick to arrive to Canadian locations and is hassle free, below is a screen shot of my domestic Purolator delivery. If this had come from the US it would be at least anther week or two dealing with unrealistic brokerage fees and customs.


----------



## Palladium (May 8, 2013)

I mail USPS all the time not only into Canada but other countries also. I have never had a problem with anything. Never tried the other services and doesn't sound like i want to now.


----------



## radical351 (May 9, 2013)

good evening all, thank you for the responses. 
when i went to usps the flat rate boxes will only allow 20 lbs when going international, and it would be 3 boxes since i have 42 lbs of magnets. the cost of one package is 40.95 the other package would also be 40.95 and i didnt check on the third. 
i told alexxx about this and he said""I believe shipping from the US for 32 pounds should not be higher than $40."" this quote was on the 21st of march.

so i proceeded to look for an alternative shipping company. fedex was around $100.00. i then found ups for $68 and some change. which seemed at the time the best carrier for this package.
so on 4-4-13 i emailed alexxx and i copied and pasted for you all to read.
Hi Ray,

yes its good.
My address is a residential one.

Alex

> hey alex just an update
> i found ups is about $65 to ship up there.
> just wanna make sure you still want them because ill ship them out
> tomorrow
> also is your address a business address or is it a residential address
> and are we still on for silver
>
> ray
>

so i shipped it out and i payed for the shipping cost. all i asked for was a silver round in return.

on 4 -11 ups tried to deliver the package. 
so i sent alexxx an email and i copied and pasted this one also


Thanks for replying
I was getting worried you didn't want them


Ray

Sent from my iPod

On Apr 12, 2013, at 11:24 AM, [email protected] wrote:

> Hi Ray,
> 
> I received the ups ticket, will pick up tomorrow.
> 
> Alex
> 
>> have you received the magnets yet
>> 
>> 
>> ray
> 

so he was gonna pick them up on the 13th of april. well he didnt. so somewhere in between the 16th and the 19th i get a call from the ups store saying that ups is gonna ship it back to me if he doesnt pick it up. so i called alexxx and let him know what is going on. he was working on getting documents for the package. then i left it in alexxxes hands. ups was holding the package for 5 days then another 5 days then they just shipped the package back to me.

by this time can you see my frustration? ive emailed ive called. what else could i have done. deliver it his door ???
i dont see how this could have been partial my fault.


ray


----------



## radical351 (May 9, 2013)

alexxx said:


> First, instead of crying here you should have called me, you have my phone number.



i wasnt crying just letting everybody know what you did. and you also have my number ive emailed to you and i called you at one point.




> You might think it's a good idea to post here, but I may end up losing some good business for a deal that would have been easy to settle smoothly



the package was sitting up there since the 11th of april. ive emailed and ive called.what did you want me to do?



> You shipped using ups,


you said this was ok.



> that means about 75$ broker fees on my end


i didnt know that. its been years since i have shipped outside of the ups.




> (plus the excessive shipping charges I offered to pay myself, that's ok)


and i said i was gonna pay for shipping just send one silver round.



> I decided to clear the package myself with local customs to save these excessive fees.


i completely understand trying to save money




> Unfortunately, Canadian customs (like any other customs in the world) are not going to let it go trough without proper documentation.
> 
> The sad part is just that a last name was missing on the packing slip to clear it. Only the name "Alex" was not sufficient to clear it as an individual, and it was not possible for me clear it via my company to claim back the taxes since the company name was simply not on the documentation.



remember all you gave me was your first name and then youre address. 



> This is something that both of us did not know. If we knew, either we would have chosen a different shipping company, or made the documentation correctly for me to clear the package.


ive asked you if you had any problems getting packages from the usa and you replied Never had any problems with packages from the US.



> so, yeah, nice post... what do you want me to do ?
> 
> On my end, I believe that we should separate the losses on this one, since it's not more your fault than mine. But on another hand I would prefer for my clients / customers to be happy at the end of a deal for repeated business





> (I still want those magnets btw).


and i still want to sell them to you and future ones as well



> So, I will gladly cover your losses on the shipping charges and if you still wish to sell these magnets I will still buy them according to the agreement we had in the first place


i think at this point paypal would be a better route.



> (please no ups)


then you decide which way is best for you. usps max weight is 20lbs per package. that means 2 or more packages. since i have over 40 lbs of magnets.



> again, this post was not needed, and I find it very sad that you did not called me to resolve this prior to posting... I'm not going anywhere, not hiding and I'm "easy"...
> 
> Alex



alex you said you were gonna pick up the package on the 13th of april. then i called you and told you that ups was gonna ship it back to me if something wasnt done by the end of monday. the phone line works in 2 directions. i gave ups your number and gave you the number to ups also. so at this point i left it up to you to deal with.

im sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused you. i think you have had ample opportunity to remedy this situation.

ray


----------



## Geo (May 9, 2013)

this is directed to all concerned and no one in general. 

let this be an example of what can happen if you do not research all the charges and fees of shipping international. i understand the loss of money to shipping cost and especially when something happens and the package doesnt ship but this really isnt going to end in any favorable way to either parties if this continues on open forum. if this cant be moved to PM and worked out that way, then by all means take it to a moderator for any grievance.

radical351, i can see no way that you can recoup any of the shipping fees you paid as alexxx didnt receive any product.

alexxx, be careful what you agree to. things get hectic but if your not sure, dont hesitate to say so and you need time to make sure.

moderators read every new post and im sure this one is getting to the point of one of them stepping in.

if you two will take the time to talk it over, you may be able to work out another deal. radical351, something is better than nothing.


----------



## joem (May 14, 2013)

I stay away from UPS when shipping across the border. They are their own customs agent and can charge anything they like. I have seen packages with extra charges over %150 of the value of the item.


----------



## Palladium (May 14, 2013)

So.... I'm sitting around the other day thinking about this Global warming thing and i came up with an idea or a theory to prove or disprove it. I figure that if i take a block of ice and put it in the freezer where it can't melt i can measure the amount in size it decreases over time. So i put the block of ice in the freezer and decide that in order to accurately record the amount of melting i'm going to have to keep a regular check on it. I put the block in the freezer and checked it about 5 times an hour until it melted. I noticed that each time i checked on it it was getting smaller and smaller and i thought.... Eureka ! That's Global warming. How else can that be explained? That proves that ice can melt even in a cold climate like a freezer. The rate at which it melted was pretty alarming and made me feel sorry for those poor Polar bears. Stay tuned next week where we discuss the Ozone and the impact it has on the Alabama fire ant population.


----------



## cnbarr (May 14, 2013)

:lol: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: LOL thats all I can say Ralph, my ribs hurt from laughing!!!


----------



## Geo (May 14, 2013)

you forgot about the light bulb. that thing stays on all the time, i bet it melted your ice block. the way i figured out that it stays on all the time is, no matter how fast i am at opening the door, its always on when it opens.


----------



## Claudie (May 14, 2013)

Geo said:


> you forgot about the light bulb. that thing stays on all the time, i bet it melted your ice block. the way i figured out that it stays on all the time is, no matter how fast i am at opening the door, its always on when it opens.



I think it must be like the lights in the coolers at Wal-Mart. They somehow know when you are near and magically turn on before you even touch the handle. I guess my point is, they do go off if they think you have went away. I am a little confused about the global warming and fire ants, what were we talking about anyway?


----------



## macfixer01 (May 15, 2013)

Actually ice cubes left in the freezer will eventually disappear even if you never open it, through the magic of sublimation.


----------



## solar_plasma (May 16, 2013)

> That proves that ice can melt even in a cold climate like a freezer.



Have you tried to measure the pressure in your freezer? Maybe the sublimation is increased by a vacuum, which could be caused by oxidation of the isolation material. Which leads me to the question, why should they use an isolation material,which absorbs the gasses in your freezer in order to generate low pressure? And there is only one answer: They did it in order to make us believe, there is a human generated global warming! Follow the money! An ice coring would show the truth.


----------



## Rustjunkie (Jan 13, 2014)

The evaporated ice cubes almost always leave a little mineral residue in the tray indicating that there was water there.......frost free freezers do that. No mystery there.....now what about those fire ants? ;?)


----------



## glondor (Jan 18, 2014)

As the hole in the ozone layer increases, the mean temperature of the fire ant colonies increases at an exponential rate, causing more ant fires, releasing the carbon stored in the ant carapace, hence the increase in global fleecing......did I say fleecing? Sorry....I meant warming. 

If you see an ant on fire, for the love of the planet PLEASE put it out. A stomp with your boot will do. 

PETA disclaimer. Ants are not people.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 18, 2014)

glondor said:


> As the hole in the ozone layer increases, the mean temperature of the fire ant colonies increases at an exponential rate, causing more ant fires, releasing the carbon stored in the ant carapace, hence the increase in global fleecing......did I say fleecing? Sorry....I meant warming.
> 
> If you see an ant on fire, for the love of the planet PLEASE put it out. A stomp with your boot will do.
> 
> PETA disclaimer. Ants are not people.




No problem, PETA has no problem with you stomping other people. Stomping ants they just might have a problem with, you never know how ridiculous they'll get? As much as I love animals and wildlife, I have little love for PETA and their stupid antics.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 19, 2014)

How many more innocent ants must die in vein so i can refine my precious silver.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 19, 2014)

Talk about getting off topic :shock: 
Keep up the good work  
:lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Jan 19, 2014)

niteliteone said:


> Talk about getting off topic :shock:
> Keep up the good work
> :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol:



It's a dead horse anyway! :mrgreen:


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 19, 2014)

It will be a stack of bones if those fire ants get hold of it :lol: 

Is that formic acid above a liquid or powder :?:


----------



## Palladium (Jan 19, 2014)

Liquid 1 liter bottles.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 19, 2014)

In your opinion, is it easier to work with the liquid or powder form :?: 
I am assuming you are working with PGM's.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 19, 2014)

Nope! Actually silver. I didn't even know it came in powder form. I'm using the formic acid as a buffer to adjust the ph of the formate. I'm doing a sodium formate reduction on some silver for the first time and am in the blind here. I have seen some interesting things while reading though. The chemistry of it seems a little weird for me never having tried it. Seems like a good tool for my box!


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 19, 2014)

When you get it working (or not) do post a thread of your process, I have a desire to learn everything Silver 8) 
(Pretty Please)


----------

